# Looking for a new American Kenpo School in the inland empire.



## AidenV (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello everyone, I've been a part of the American Kenpo School system for the good part of 11 years now - I literally learned Short form one before I learned how to ride a bike. 
Due to some unfortunate events - my school, which was lead by Mr. Dennis Harris and instructed by Mr. Mike Shutz, closed down - I continued to get private lessons from Mr. Harris until I reached my first degree brown belt. I was so close to obtaining my black that there was nothing to do 

- I lost contact with Mr. Harris and since then, have been out of formal training for about 5 years. I'm 18 years of age now and I want to get back into kenpo. If there are any school around the Moreno Valley, Riverside, Norco area that perhaps might be open 

I recall a few studios in the areas a few years ago but have since heard nothing from them.

- I would greatly appriciate any information anyone would have offer. Thank you for your time. 



Armando.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

AidenV said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a part of the American Kenpo School system for the good part of 11 years now - I literally learned Short form one before I learned how to ride a bike.
> Due to some unfortunate events - my school, which was lead by Mr. Dennis Harris and instructed by Mr. Mike Shutz, closed down - I continued to get private lessons from Mr. Harris until I reached my first degree brown belt. I was so close to obtaining my black that there was nothing to do
> 
> - I lost contact with Mr. Harris and since then, have been out of formal training for about 5 years. I'm 18 years of age now and I want to get back into kenpo. If there are any school around the Moreno Valley, Riverside, Norco area that perhaps might be open
> ...


Darin Phillips is in Norco I believe. Phillips Kenpo.


----------



## AidenV (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr. Phillips teaches there still? I was told that he had closed down the school...I will have figure out how to contact him.


----------



## John Bishop (Apr 13, 2007)

Grilli & Delmark House of American Kenpo​ Address:​ 2857 Hamner Ave.
            Norco, CA 92860​ Phone:​ 909-738-1244

​


----------

